# I'm a GULPER, not a SIPPER?!?!



## MedicPrincess (Jun 13, 2005)

I spent last week in Jacksonville for my job.  At dinner one night all the girls with me were drinking, and I was having my customary Coke-with lemon.  Naturally, one of the girls asked me if I drink.  I explained, I don't drink anymore because the last couple times I had reactions that were a little to close to anaphalaxis for my liking (red rash spreading from my neck to my face, mild-moderate swelling in my throat, diff breathing, severe itching).

So one girl says, "You know that used to happen to me.  I found out I was a gulper, not a sipper.  Now I take little sips at a time, and I do fine."

Another says, "Yea, I used to get that hot burning feeling when I drank, and I learned if I eat bread once I start to feel that, I am fine."

So, fast forward to the next night.  Dinner at Chili's.  I am thinking, I will try that sip not gulp while swallowing thing.  AND Chili's has that whole 2 for 1 Margarita thing going on.  So, yep, you guess it...I order the Margarita.

About half way into the first one, the itchiness started....quick eat some chips (chips = bread group = should be fine).  Wash those down with...Yep...Margarita.

Itching worsens, rash starts in, and now it feels as though someone is squeezing my neck...

Try drinking water, and can't swallow it....

Next thing that I clearly remember...I got to visit the local ER.

How bad does THAT SUCK!!!!!  I am not allergic to anything...OH, except ALCOHOL!!!! THE SIXTH, FRIGGIN, FOOD GROUP!!!







HEY...I NEVER said I was the sharpest tack in the box.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 13, 2005)

maybe it's only certain types of alcohol.  personally, i like adrenaline based highs the best


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmm..hadn't thought of that....perhaps I should try a few different ones...

Take a drink...



Shoot up some EPI...



Another Drink...


Some more EPI....


Sounds like a party...anybody want to join me


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 13, 2005)

long as there are no needles involved...  :blink:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 13 2005, 12:59 PM
> * Sounds like a party...anybody want to join me *


 Needles or not, I'm up for it (Needles could make things interesting).


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 13, 2005)

Make note:  Don't invite EMTPrincess to the EMTLife-Meet-up.  


j/k


----------



## Summit (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 13 2005, 05:33 PM
> * Make note:  Don't invite EMTPrincess to the EMTLife-Meet-up.
> 
> 
> j/k    *


 are you kidding? designated driver by default!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit+Jun 13 2005, 06:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Summit @ Jun 13 2005, 06:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Jun 13 2005, 05:33 PM
> * Make note: Don't invite EMTPrincess to the EMTLife-Meet-up.
> 
> 
> j/k   *


are you kidding? designated driver by default!!!!!!!!! [/b][/quote]
 LOL..

don't be so sure, after all with all the Whackers around this place, I am certain SOMEONE has some EPI      



No, really...I will drive you all back to where ever you THINK your staying. 

Anybody ever left a drunk at the wrong hotel?


----------



## Jon (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 13 2005, 01:03 PM
> * long as there are no needles involved...  :blink: *


 Then Alex will pull out his PDA version of the "worrying pill".....



Actually... Had a partner over the weekend (Sat.) saying that he got REALLY wasted at a friends' house, with a bunch of other whackers, a few of which are medics.... He had a few scars from IV sites... none were blown, though...  Apparently, once they were WAAAYYYY too drunk, they had the bright idea of starting IV's on each other.....  I'm sure not everyone picked the correct arm of the 3 or 4 they were seeing........  


And PaRescue was complaining to me that he had a lot too much to drink last night.... I pointed out that D5W or NSS helps.... and I'm sure SOMEONE knows how to start IV's at the party he was at.... with MORE than a few ALS providers......


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 13, 2005)

If I'm not sitting or laying when a needle touches my skin... I end up flat out where ever I happen to be. When I went through P-Med Tech, they had us practice on eachother. Never had a problem, just once. We'd been working on rope rescue all day. Then at the end they wanted us to practice getting a line on the free standing patient. I didn't take this well at all, I woke up in class room ambulance. (They have an ambulance box in the classroom to practice in)


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 13 2005, 09:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 13 2005, 09:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 13 2005, 01:03 PM
> * long as there are no needles involved... :blink: *


Then Alex will pull out his PDA version of the "worrying pill".....



Actually... Had a partner over the weekend (Sat.) saying that he got REALLY wasted at a friends' house, with a bunch of other whackers, a few of which are medics.... He had a few scars from IV sites... none were blown, though...  Apparently, once they were WAAAYYYY too drunk, they had the bright idea of starting IV's on each other.....  I'm sure not everyone picked the correct arm of the 3 or 4 they were seeing........  


And PaRescue was complaining to me that he had a lot too much to drink last night.... I pointed out that D5W or NSS helps.... and I'm sure SOMEONE knows how to start IV's at the party he was at.... with MORE than a few ALS providers......


Jon [/b][/quote]
 It's not that hard to get lines while drunk if you're normally good at it.  Even on yourself.

h34r:


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 14, 2005)

Whacker...LMAO!!!! You funny  :lol: 


Princess, you poor poor thing.. Are you sure it's the booze and not something mixed with it? I don't drink much and I stick to red wine, margaritas, kahlua, grand manier, and amaretto. Actually I have to retract that statement, I do drink a lot, but at one time, I just don't drink often. Unfortunately I'm one of those people that doesn't know when to stop once I've started. It's bad enough I have to quit smoking, but I couldn't imagine having to give up my occasional drink too. 
Go to a dr, find out what the hell you'r allergic too, we can't meet up and not have a celebratory margarita!!!! 


P.S. And don't you just love how all our friends with NO medical training whatsoever (hence: who think jumping up & down after sex will stop you from getting pregnant) always have the answers for what ails us???


----------



## MMiz (Jun 16, 2005)

Princess,

You're the best kind of friend, the eternal DD


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 16, 2005)

Awww...thanks....



well at least I can relive my virginity...you know...Virgin Coladas, Virgin 'Ritas, Virgin Daquries...


 


OH...and my car is  a station wagon...1 in the front, 3 in the back, and 6 in the trunk...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 16, 2005)

I too have an allergic reaction< (mild) to some alcohol, especially the cheaper brands .. fortunately, it resolves after a period of time & after a while I don't care...(LOL)   

Be safe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridryder911_@Jun 16 2005, 08:55 AM
> * I too have an allergic reaction< (mild) to some alcohol, especially the cheaper brands ... <snip> ...& after a while I don't care...(LOL)
> 
> Be safe,
> Ridryder 911 *


 You really dont care if the anaphylaxis gets so bad you stop breathing.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 17, 2005)

A lot of people have bad reactions to the sulfites in certain types of alcoholic beverages. So far as I know, its related to the allergy to sulfa drugs. 

Also, certain ethnicities are more prone to alcohol allergies. Native Hawaiians and Pacific Islanders come to mind.


----------

